
Show HN: Office keeps freezing carrots so I built an app to warm CPU and thaw em - Swizec
https://swizec.com/blog/i-built-a-node-app-to-thaw-my-favorite-snack-%F0%9F%A5%95/swizec/8660?edit-title
======
gus_massa
If you are going to waste some resources to produce heat, you can mine some
cryptocoin (and get a few cents back).

------
wingerlang
[http://snpy.in/Y8k5vY](http://snpy.in/Y8k5vY)

Is the use of emojis somehow a "new generation" thing or what is going on? I
see it literally everywhere since the last year or so, especially from 'indie'
or startups.

~~~
Swizec
I’m past the 30 hump so I dunno about new generation but emojis are awesome.
Very expressive

------
perilunar
So you are adding energy to your carrots because the fridge removed too much
energy, all so you can eat a low-energy snack.

~~~
perilunar
Doing the numbers: according to Wikipedia[1], carrots contain 173 kJ (41 kcal)
of food energy per 100g, and are 88% water.

To freeze 100g of carrots requires 100g x ~80cal/g (the enthalpy of fusion of
water) = 8 kcal. i.e. 16 kcal to freeze and thaw again. Given the
inefficiencies of the fridge and your heating method, you are probably wasting
more energy than is actually in the carrots.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrot)

------
catchmeifyoucan
Yes!! I love this. My palms get so cold typing the winter. I always opened a
bunch of tabs, but this waay better.

------
hamslamwich
I swear, every time I think of something, someone beats me to it.

------
pretzelhands
This is so stupid and I love it!

------
drozycki
Will it work with frozen chicken?

~~~
quickthrower2
If your goal is food poisoning, then yes

------
nitemice
Not directly related, but reminds me of:
[https://www.xkcd.com/1172/](https://www.xkcd.com/1172/)

